# [EVDL] plug and play lithium battery packing with small cyclinder cells



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Plug and play lithium battery packing technology assembles battery pack
with 18650/26650 cells at a very easy and reliable way.

Advantages of plug and play lithium battery packing technology:

1. easy assembly and disassembly of lithium battery pack with up to several
hundred or thousand 18650 cells;
2. all cells are pre-welded on positive terminal before assemble and no
welding is needed for assembly;
3. interconnections between cells keep good under heavy vibration;
4. easy to make packs with more than one layers of cells;
5. robust structure;
6. good for different electric vehicles and energy storage systems.

This technology ha s been approved by several hundred of elecric cars
powered by batteries assembled by this technology.

Welcome discussions on application via private email.

Thanks.

Jerry Yue







> Steven Lough <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Here are a few pictures. Am sure others did the 50 EV's more justice...
> >
> ...


----------

